# Thank you, Queenie



## VR in Oz (Mar 23, 2016)

Just a little note of gratitude for providing the link for Lightroom updates in your notes!  
It's so comfortable to simply click on the link to start up the download so I can then make the update under _my own control_, rather than bite my nails while watching Adobe CC (whatever it's called) try to make the update and hope my ADSL line doesn't drop out or Adobe CC throw a fit or ... (you get the picture!)
So thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2016)

You're very welcome VR!


----------

